# Straight from the Golden Isles



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard William!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your retirement, and welcome.

I've fished your area a few times. So different from Florida.

Biggest red I ever caught over there was from a kayak launched from that road behind that red barn restaurant on St Simons with a leftover cooked shrimp from dinner the night before. Blackened that sucker, and fed the family for two days.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Thankyou


MariettaMike said:


> Congratulations on your retirement, and welcome.
> 
> I've fished your area a few times. So different from Florida.
> 
> Biggest red I ever caught over there was from a kayak launched from that road behind that red barn restaurant on St Simons with a leftover cooked shrimp from dinner the night before. Blackened that sucker, and fed the family for two days.


Thats village creek and it still produces nice reds.It ties into the Hamton river,one of the locals favorite trout fisheries


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the upper Texas coast!


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome from the upper Texas coast!


I would move to Texas coast tomorrow if my wife would.Got a brother in Dallas suburbs.


----------

